# 69's guide to selecting a source.



## 69nites (Jul 18, 2012)

And most importantly NOT getting scammed out of your hard earned dollars.

First of all, human grade. If its not coming from a us pharmacy I don't want it. Most of the HG out there is counterfeit and the stuff that isn't is out of countries where HG might as well be ugl.  Why pay a premium for it? 

Now lately there is a new source out there damn near every week saying he's been in the biz 10+ years. If you can't find out who this is fuck em. At worst its a scammer back with a new name at worst and at best they are full of shit.

How do you find that out? Ask for refs when you get the refs check them. Ask your friends too. 

When you first see a source the info you will find will seemingly be all good. Work a little Google magic and see what's out there. All good there?  Watch the source on the forum. See how they handle things going wrong. It will happen.  I personally watch a source for a year before using them. 

If you are fortunate enough to get into the more trusted circles and find yourself with private sources to use that's great. Private sources don't want their name out there. If you put out shoddy product or scam they will get blasted all over.

A quick addition. PM solicitation is a good way to get scammed. If someone shoots you a pm offering gear forward it to a mod or admin so they can properly be taken care of.

Happy shopping and be patient you will be happy and as safe as you can be.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 18, 2012)

Very true... lots of BSers & scammers out there these days!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 18, 2012)

69nites said:


> And most importantly NOT getting scammed out of your hard earned dollars.
> 
> First of all, human grade. If its not coming from a us pharmacy I don't want it. Most of the HG out there is counterfeit and the stuff that isn't is out of countries where HG might as well be ugl.  Why pay a premium for it?
> 
> ...



You guys know I am loving this thread. Thanks 69!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just brew ur own and no worries about shady sources.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2012)

Good tips 69... I'd add just cause they call you bro and are kinda nice doesn't mean shit. And watch out for the boards that allow the dual handles... Where the source posts, then another member (who is the source) bumps the thread about how great it is...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Just brew ur own and no worries about shady sources.



Your powder doesn't come from thin air. There are shitty powder sources too.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 18, 2012)

LOL, I see that too pob. Real funny when they forget which id they're using.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 18, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good tips 69... I'd add just cause they call you bro and are kinda nice doesn't mean shit. And watch out for the boards that allow the dual handles... Where the source posts, then another member (who is the source) bumps the thread about how great it is...


That kind of goes hand in hand with knowing who your source is. If they do that shady crap I'm not dealing with them. 

I do prefer to not deal with assholes but its not a source bring buddy buddy that is a part of my selection.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 23, 2012)

Bump for you new guys that could use the guidance.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm bumping this thread by my man 69nites...didn't see it. This brother knows his way around the block.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Just brew ur own and no worries about shady sources.



 you deal with the same shit, most of he raws out there are trash  just because you can get raws does not mean you can get good ones!  Just sayin



PillarofBalance said:


> Your powder doesn't come from thin air. There are shitty powder sources too.


 Just as many as finished sources or more as percentage!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 24, 2012)

whatever the case may be its going to come down to you taking a risk wether you like it or not. Everything is a risk. When I first started this I just plan on losing a hundred or two finding out if the source is actually legit. You can get all the hype in the world and still get jacked...just look at ologys ex main source


----------



## Get Some (Jul 24, 2012)

I gave up on HUman Grade a LONG time ago. There's just no reputable sources left since Thailand was essentially shut down. Hands down some of the best HG gear I've ever gotten was from Thailand. Now it's impossible to get anything from their as they have realy cracked down. The last HG gear left is coming from Europe and how likely is it that they are getting mass quantities of prescription medication to sell? Not likely I say. There is nothing wrong with a good UGL. Find one you like and stick with it


----------



## 69nites (Jul 24, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> whatever the case may be its going to come down to you taking a risk wether you like it or not. Everything is a risk. When I first started this I just plan on losing a hundred or two finding out if the source is actually legit. You can get all the hype in the world and still get jacked...just look at ologys ex main source


Who is that? I never went on that site myself.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 24, 2012)

69nites said:


> Who is that? I never went on that site myself.



I don't even know what board is being referenced? I don't get around much though....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2012)

Steroidology and uncle Z he is talkin bout


----------



## 69nites (Jul 24, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Steroidology and uncle Z he is talkin bout



Z has been a pos since 08 when I started on the boards. Consistently caught selling fake HG. If anyone's best job researching and following my guide leads them to a source like z I have failed.

I'm not really sure how that could be considered recent.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 24, 2012)

69nites said:


> Z has been a pos since 08 when I started on the boards. Consistently caught selling fake HG. If anyone's best job researching and following my guide leads them to a source like z I have failed.
> 
> I'm not really sure how that could be considered recent.



And when my brother 69nites posts "pos" you brothers know that isn't a web site. I'll spell it out...piece of shit. This is true about Z selling fake HG and when being caught dead to rights he said something along the lines that they were a good counterfeit or replacement or some such shit. But we don't consider him a loss to the "community". He wasn't one of us.


----------



## eatspinach (Aug 13, 2012)

If a website uses yahoo email.... probably not a good thing either is it?


----------



## 69nites (Aug 13, 2012)

eatspinach said:


> If a website uses yahoo email.... probably not a good thing either is it?


No. Although with a proper encryption and use of a vpn/proxy on the source and user end that can be just as safe as secure emails. Tho that is another topic all together.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 13, 2012)

69nites said:


> No. Although with a proper encryption and use of a vpn/proxy on the source and user end that can be just as safe as secure emails. Tho that is another topic all together.



That is a other topic, but for now just know that if they haven't sent you a public key so you can decrypt the email, then it's not secure.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 13, 2012)

69nites said:


> No. Although with a proper encryption and use of a vpn/proxy on the source and user end that can be just as safe as secure emails. Tho that is another topic all together.



Nice thing about working where i do.  All email is encrypted because we manufacture classified military aircraft parts.  Perks of the job.  It's pretty simple to figure out who is full of BS and who is legit if some of the noobs are PATIENT!  Patience is a virtue and I know it sucks to wait because so many are eager to jump to the gear but do your homework and share any info or intelligent questions and you will be noticed by the the vets.  They hold the sacred key to the city.


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 17, 2012)

creekrat said:


> Nice thing about working where i do.  All email is encrypted because we manufacture classified military aircraft parts.  Perks of the job.  It's pretty simple to figure out who is full of BS and who is legit if some of the noobs are PATIENT!  Patience is a virtue and I know it sucks to wait because so many are eager to jump to the gear but do your homework and share any info or intelligent questions and you will be noticed by the the vets.  They hold the sacred key to the city.



I have a set of keys, still don't know what they go to. Anyways this is a great thread because it is true for new peeps like me. Before I found this forum site I was researching about gear and such and until here I didn't know most of what I found was trash. Luckily I didn't spend any money but still it is great being here and learning from everyone.


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 20, 2012)

This is a good thread.

If I may add...

A good way to not get scammed is to check multiple forums.

I have personally found sources on one site who are g2g... then find out they are as bunk as they come on another.

Time is the only way to know for sure.... but then you get to see GH prices go from $450 to $650 right before your eyes. (


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 20, 2012)

Hope you didn't pay those prices for gh bud. Hang around and contribute and eventually you'll be able to find the best at less than half that.


----------



## coolhandjames (Aug 20, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Hope you didn't pay those prices for gh bud. Hang around and contribute and eventually you'll be able to find the best at less than half that.



No I haven't... i'd be a sucka indeed for that price.

Thanks for the welcome !


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 20, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> No I haven't... i'd be a sucka indeed for that price.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome !



My first cycle in '94 I paid $300 for 10 amps of omnadren. Who you calling a sucker?!?!?(


----------



## ccpro (Aug 26, 2012)

Great read, keep'em coming....


----------



## manu1433 (Aug 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your powder doesn't come from thin air. There are shitty powder sources too.


ai

well said....that's the truth

i haven't actually met anyone in my area that has brewed in a while....a buddy of mine back when we in HS brewed but he moved and i haven't talked to him in a while so i dunno if he still does


----------



## Rip (Aug 28, 2012)

How do I know if I can trust a source? I not only want to be sure that I'm sending my money to a legitimate business, but I also want to know I can trust it to be safe and effective. At the moment, I'm using Testosterone Enanthate from CVS because I'm on TRT. There's no doubt that it's the real deal.


----------



## DF (Aug 28, 2012)

Rip said:


> How do I know if I can trust a source? I not only want to be sure that I'm sending my money to a legitimate business, but I also want to know I can trust it to be safe and effective. At the moment, I'm using Testosterone Enanthate from CVS because I'm on TRT. There's no doubt that it's the real deal.



Keep your eyes open at all times.  Hang out stick around & you can find the good stuff.  It takes some time & listen to the guys and gals here.


----------



## Hardpr (Sep 13, 2012)

69nites said:


> Z has been a pos since 08 when I started on the boards. Consistently caught selling fake HG. If anyone's best job researching and following my guide leads them to a source like z I have failed.
> 
> I'm not really sure how that could be considered recent.



i tired to tell members on ology that z was a piece of crap and selling fakes. oops my bad replicas. but some how my posts got deleted or staff would say i was wrong


----------



## tanuki (Oct 8, 2012)

Finding the right boards are also important. Sad to see impatient noobs jump on board and get scammed. But I view it as an important lesson.

Do you really trust a board that allows mention of a certain lab and puts XXXX on other labs?

That comment on powders made me laugh. You'll save so much money on powder even if it's 90% purity vs finished products. Does anyone actually think these UGLs have the money to buy lab equipment to test raw material? They really on faith and past reputation of their supplier.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 8, 2012)

Preach bros preach


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 11, 2012)

great thread for new guys like me,  i am afraid i do not have much to offer besides questions at this time but i will stick around and keep learning.


----------



## brown1106 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Rowdy for referring me to this site. The best info by far. I enjoy reading and learning about the experiences people have had.


----------



## g0re (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm actually glad I found this forum and specifically this thread. Was about to order from pinn after reading all the praise on the ology.

Glad I had second thoughts and searched around :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good stuff guys, very good stuff. Only thing I'm fealing jealous of you on the US, since you have some very good dom sources... Here on in EU... BLAH!


----------



## phlip26 (Apr 30, 2013)

This is my problem I read so much and am on ology too. Seems like the more I read the more contradictory info there is out there. Trying to be as patient as possible but it just seems like when I read enough good stuff from one place I then read the opposite somewhere else

Sooooo confused


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2013)

phlip26 said:


> This is my problem I read so much and am on ology too. Seems like the more I read the more contradictory info there is out there. Trying to be as patient as possible but it just seems like when I read enough good stuff from one place I then read the opposite somewhere else
> 
> Sooooo confused



ology pimps shit gear..notice if u look around we dont have banners or sources here.This board is for knowledge and information we dont do shady shit here


----------



## phlip26 (Apr 30, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> ology pimps shit gear..notice if u look around we dont have banners or sources here.This board is for knowledge and information we dont do shady shit here



Yeah that's what I've noticed that's why I'm finally opening my mouth rather than just reading till my eyes bleed. Looks like I've found the right place to be


----------



## Georgia (Apr 30, 2013)

phlip26 said:


> Yeah that's what I've noticed that's why I'm finally opening my mouth rather than just reading till my eyes bleed. Looks like I've found the right place to be



Search for 'Pikiki' (sp?) as a member on ology and he's what a VIP or mod? Read his posts. He pushes Pinnacle like they're giving $1,000,000 and a BJ for pushing it. I ran Pinn and it was the worst pain I've ever had in my life next to Kidney Stones


----------



## 502 (May 27, 2013)

I've ran pinns test-e and had good gains, no pip, and he sent me my first 10ml free. but after reading all the stuff I have read, and the security of their site is questionable and seeing as how I know safe shipping methods and saw theirs, I will not use them again. He'd sale to LE and all they'd have to do is order 2 pkgs put 2 and 2 together make a 3rd order and wait at the drop off and they'd be busted. Maybe I said too much here, but I don't trust my name being on a pkg coming from a source that openly advertises on boards that ANYONE can get onto and act as if they are someone else and bust them, and who knows my pkg may be in his hands when busted, then I get a knock on my door and get arrested. we all found these boards, what makes you think LE can't find them, and act as a normal gear user, and bust yo ass. after receiving 2 pkgs from them and the new website he has I knew it wasn't safe. especially since ology pimps them so fucking hard, and that's the main board you find on google when looking for gear. and it took me all of 2 weeks being there to get a pm with their website. Not bashing their gear, but bashing their security, and the security of all customers. I mean their new site you can go back and see every order you place with them. You think I want my shit in a database? DO YOU? FK no. May not be today, this month or this year, but they will be busted. Would be very easy to track them and find them. Then they take over their site, continue to do business and get all of your info and show up at your door. Not a chance I'm willing to take. Yea I'm dealing with a local source now that I question his knowledge but I'd rather deal with that for now until I find a SOLID source that people I trust will vouch for than take chances putting my info in a database for LE to have in due time. I even told JB i was not ordering from him any longer when he put up the new site and you have to put your shipping info on his site, and you can look at all your previous orders. And the email I got back from him did not even sound like the emails I had gotten from him in the past. JB always used great english, last email I received was broken english, I never replied and will not. Something is up with them already if you ask me.


----------



## whitelml (May 27, 2013)

Well said 501........just a matter of time for them to be busted.   Took me only a couple weeks to get the contact when I was over there.   Would be a txt book bust for LE


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 28, 2013)

501s finest said:


> I've ran pinns test-e and had good gains, no pip, and he sent me my first 10ml free. but after reading all the stuff I have read, and the security of their site is questionable and seeing as how I know safe shipping methods and saw theirs, I will not use them again. He'd sale to LE and all they'd have to do is order 2 pkgs put 2 and 2 together make a 3rd order and wait at the drop off and they'd be busted. Maybe I said too much here, but I don't trust my name being on a pkg coming from a source that openly advertises on boards that ANYONE can get onto and act as if they are someone else and bust them, and who knows my pkg may be in his hands when busted, then I get a knock on my door and get arrested. we all found these boards, what makes you think LE can't find them, and act as a normal gear user, and bust yo ass. after receiving 2 pkgs from them and the new website he has I knew it wasn't safe. especially since ology pimps them so fucking hard, and that's the main board you find on google when looking for gear. and it took me all of 2 weeks being there to get a pm with their website. Not bashing their gear, but bashing their security, and the security of all customers. I mean their new site you can go back and see every order you place with them. You think I want my shit in a database? DO YOU? FK no. May not be today, this month or this year, but they will be busted. Would be very easy to track them and find them. Then they take over their site, continue to do business and get all of your info and show up at your door. Not a chance I'm willing to take. Yea I'm dealing with a local source now that I question his knowledge but I'd rather deal with that for now until I find a SOLID source that people I trust will vouch for than take chances putting my info in a database for LE to have in due time. I even told JB i was not ordering from him any longer when he put up the new site and you have to put your shipping info on his site, and you can look at all your previous orders. *And the email I got back from him did not even sound like the emails I had gotten from him in the past. JB always used great english, last email I received was broken english, I never replied and will not. Something is up with them already if you ask me.*




Uncle Z = Pinnacle?


----------



## Yaya (May 28, 2013)

i bet it was pikkiki answering emails.. that stupid former vet cant speak a word of human english


----------



## 502 (May 28, 2013)

idk if z is pinnacle or not, he sure pimps the hell out of them though, i wasn't around when z was whatever he was, just know what i've read about him here. Never knew he supplied or whatever he did. All I know is from first hand experience, I don't trust them. Especially since the new site. I have a buddy that still orders from them even after I've warned him. He says he's not worried he ordered from power medica or some shit, said dea busted them and his info was in their data base and nothing happened so he's not worried. Well I have a kid, I'm not taking any chances with dumbasses.

with all that said, he has enough noobs that will keep ordering from him, and he will keep making money until he fucks up and sales to LE. I honestly think they COULD BE a good source, if they went private and only delt with previous customers. but with all the advertising and shit, it's only a matter of time. I didn't even ask for the source, I believe it was pikkiki that pm'ed me and so did zeek giving me the url to them, said you seem legit here is the site. was only there 2 weeks and had never spoken to either of them. I was a noob and JB sent me a free vial, so i ordered 1 after that one arrived. Right after all that the new site went up and you had to put your shipping info on the site instead of an email that I would hope gets deleted, then the non english reply after having many conv. with jb or whoever that were very understandable. Shit didn't add up, I wasn't sure if LE had already taken over or if he hired some help or what, but with all that happening at once, email change, new site, new language, I wasn't risking it.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 28, 2013)

phlip26 said:


> Yeah that's what I've noticed that's why I'm finally opening my mouth rather than just reading till my eyes bleed. Looks like I've found the right place to be



I second that notion.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 28, 2013)

pikki is a bad  mother  fucker


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 29, 2013)

How did one of the best and only guides for finding a good source lead to 4 pages back talking about Uncle Z and Pinn?  A bit of a disservice IMO its my understanding these are the very people he is trying to guide us away from.  Ive read this OP at least 4 times.  Its worth the read and re read especially if Uncle Z and Pinn are in your vernacular.


----------



## NeoPT (Jul 9, 2013)

Great read, thanks for saving us from blowing hundreds of dollars. I was just looking into Pinn too =X


----------



## Cornedbeefhash (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm lucky to have some great sources. When you find a good one stick to it. I have one domestic and one international. Do a lot of research and ask a lot of questions. Good luck to the newbs.


----------



## searay (Jul 20, 2013)

New to the forum just want to say hello!  Been reading n learning n just keeping my mouth shut!  My gym source is now notta  so more sooner than later ill have to take that leap of unknowing faith and order online! Till than ill try to continue to learn and not mess up!  Thnx guys 4 ur knowledge!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 20, 2013)

searay said:


> New to the forum just want to say hello!  Been reading n learning n just keeping my mouth shut!  My gym source is now notta  so more sooner than later ill have to take that leap of unknowing faith and order online! Till than ill try to continue to learn and not mess up!  Thnx guys 4 ur knowledge!!



this is not the place to make a intro..go to the new members section


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 13, 2013)

thanks for the tip


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 17, 2013)

Good stuff.. thanks yall


----------



## frankenstein (Oct 24, 2013)

love the thread 69


----------



## woodswise (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks 69 for the great info.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 8, 2014)

I cant think of a better time to bump this thread.


----------



## Chairman510 (Mar 8, 2014)

The op should be a must read for everyone new to the game


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 8, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your powder doesn't come from thin air. There are shitty powder sources too.



this.

any suggestions on finding good powder sources?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2014)

windycityamateur said:


> this.
> 
> any suggestions on finding good powder sources?



Did you actually read this thread?


----------



## Night_Wing (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice post!


----------



## nightster (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Thetree7856 (Mar 18, 2014)

Iv read more stuff on here in 3days that was helpful than the 2months that i have been burning through other forums


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 18, 2014)

good read thanks 69, I still got a couple years before im ready so hopefully by then i'll know what im doing and ill make some friends, if anyone else knows another good read on the subject feel free to post a link to past threads or whatever, here to learn


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 18, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> good read thanks 69, I still got a couple years before im ready so hopefully by then i'll know what im doing and ill make some friends, if anyone else knows another good read on the subject feel free to post a link to past threads or whatever, here to learn



This is the only one I ever found worth a shit.


----------



## timecode2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thetree7856 said:


> Iv read more stuff on here in 3days that was helpful than the 2months that i have been burning through other forums




I feel the exact same bro, I been hunting around all the stupid places, itching to go for it, came here, and you guys sat me back down and made me see its not worth going to these scams.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 3, 2014)

timecode2 said:


> I feel the exact same bro, I been hunting around all the stupid places, itching to go for it, came here, and you guys sat me back down and made me see its not worth going to these scams.



You will be happier in the long run.  All of you.  Especially if you spend half as much time in the diet and training section of this board.  Then ask questions.  About weights and food.  Who knows with some hard work and some want to,  you may grow.

Ill bet my little finger that 10 of those pounds of lean your looking for is in those two sections.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 23, 2021)

Been a long time, but I feel I should probably be adding, if someone is in your PMs trying to source, they're most likely trying to rip you off.

Some good news is the climate has changed since the time of this post and there's far more legit HG gear out there. Though if you're in the need of this thread, I doubt you're in a place that you have access to a good human grade source.


----------



## smguffer (Jun 23, 2021)

Good info.. but crazy to me that it's like this in 2021. I just started looking into this today. Thought it would be pretty easy. I was wrong.

I can buy legit weed seeds right now from like 4-5 different sites. They'll be at my doorstep in 2 weeks.

My buddy in NY can buy hookers online (not something i'd recommend but hey it works for him). They'll be at his doorstep in a couple hours lol

..but cant get legit gear from some foreign country.

I get on a few different forums.. start doing some research.. playing detective on the interwebs to verify what sources are legit... and there are literally red flags on every single one. 

I didnt have any problems back in 2008... I was getting it from one site. Buddy was getting it through another.. Different buddy through another.. All were legit. 

Wasnt prepared for this type of environment in 2021.. Maybe it was easier/better before covid? idk.


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 23, 2021)

There are some good UGLs out there, but they take a hit on potential income by remaining private, limiting their customer base to people they know something about, and thereby increasing their safety and peace of mind.  They take pride in their products and in how they conduct business, and some have been around for 20 yrs.

The trick is to find them, and that takes time and becoming known in the online community as someone a worthy UGL would be willing to do business with.  Not what you want to hear, maybe, but patience will be your best friend in the long run if you want to put unregulated substances in your body that bring the added risk of being illegal.

Your problem-free shopping back in 2008, coincides nicely with ORD, one of the biggest steroid bust operations to date.  ORD took down various UGLs and at least one hugh website owner, whose arrest in Thailand de-bunked the theory that you can be safe in certain places.  It is likely that ORD and other government operations since 2008 are more responsible for the change in shopping experience than COVID has been.


----------



## 69nites (Mar 14, 2022)

Specific shout. The shill forum here is not a place to find a source.

As an example tazz is simply a guy who is taking your money and placing an order with a source on your behalf. If your goal is to get what he's selling, put a little time in and get a reference and order directly from the guy he's buying from. 

Guys like this all end the same. They keep taking orders and payments but not placing the orders for you. Everyone finds out they're a scammer when people haven't gotten orders for months.  Since he's not an actual rep the source isn't covering you. 

Just like everything, there are no short cuts.


----------



## creekrat (Mar 14, 2022)

So wait a minute.  You can't type "Buy steroids" in the shout box and immediately get a reputable source?Shit, now you guys tell me.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 14, 2022)

Nope, sources are like fight club. You don't talk about them, you don't tell anyone about them. But if you are lucky you will just know about them at some point. It is a very frustrating process but I guess it is like having to pay your dues. No one wants to burn their source and until they know you, you are a nobody.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 16, 2022)

69nites said:


> Specific shout. The shill forum here is not a place to find a source.
> 
> As an example tazz is simply a guy who is taking your money and placing an order with a source on your behalf. If your goal is to get what he's selling, put a little time in and get a reference and order directly from the guy he's buying from.
> 
> ...


So I have been scouring the net trying to find the Correct snake that Tazz buys from. The only one that I have found is on meso, notanothersnake but so far no confirmation. Can we get a hint of which forum he frequents? lol


----------



## Taylorplaysguitar (Mar 22, 2022)

thanks for the info


----------

